# WANTED: Large Dog for Adoption (Derby)



## SRawson1312

Hi everyone,

Due to living alone I am looking for a large dog to give a caring, loving and devoted home to, mainly for companionship.

I have raised many large dogs in my time so would prefer to stick to breeds I have had experience with:

BOXER
ROTTWEILER
GERMAN SHEPHERD
BELGIUM SHEPHERD
DOG DE BORDEAUX

I cannot afford hundreds but am willing to pay a small donation if necessary.


----------



## fluffosaur

You should look into the local RSPCA shelters. Derby doesn't have dogs anymore but Second Chance in Chellaston (Second Chance Animal Rescue Centre Chellaston) and RSPCA Nottingham in Radcliffe-On-Trent still have dogs.

If you are unable to pay hundreds for the animal then I'd really consider whether or not you want a dog. They cost on average between £50-£100 a month to feed and a vet bill can average around £250. Are those costs you would be able to meet?


----------



## SRawson1312

Thanks for the response.

I know how much a dog costs on a monthly basis. Ive had dogs in the past. All of my dogs in the past have been fed the best possible food for their breed, have all been up to date with their fleaing, worming and vaccinations as well as being insured.


----------



## C.l.familiaris

We went to the RSPCA rescue centre in Derby a few times when we lived up there, and they had alot of big dogs for rehome, several rottweillers and GSD, its down near the corner of Curzan street in the city centre, take a trip down.


----------



## fluffosaur

Derby RSPCA stopped rehoming dogs last year due to lack of funding. However, Nottingham RSPCA and Burton on Trent RSPCA both still rescue dogs.

Second Chance Animal Rescue in Chellaston also have dogs.


----------



## C.l.familiaris

fluffosaur said:


> Derby RSPCA stopped rehoming dogs last year due to lack of funding.


Wow thats shocking, I have seen the records they release annually to show how much money the RSPCA as an organisation have...


----------



## davii

Hi, do you have a contact Telephone number [email protected].
Regards


----------



## Freyja

Have you looked through the dogs for adoption on here. There are quite a few GSD x what about Blake or Archie if you scroll down a bit. They may not be in your area but they may be able to work something out.


----------



## Purrrrfect

Another Derby member  welcome to the forum.
I don't have a large dog but i have lots of cats needing homes.


----------



## reddyrufus

You could have a look here - Doris Banham - dogsos
I homecheck for them and they have some Rotties, GS and an american bulldog x great dane in at the moment I think, but they may be worth a call, it would probably be me doing your homecheck too 
Or there is second chance animal rescue in Chaddesden. Second Chance Animal Rescue Centre Chellaston

Hope these help.


----------



## SRawson1312

Hi guys!!

Thanks to all of you for your replies!

I have tried the majority of the re-homing centres in and around Derby but most are inundated with cats are dont have large dogs! :nonod:

I have had many replied to my post on Preloved so fingers crossed - am going to visit a few dogs this week to see which one takes to me. 

Thanks again! 

Davii - I emailed you my number! :smile5:


----------



## Snoringbear

I've sent a PM.


----------



## Captain.Charisma

reddyrufus said:


> You could have a look here - Doris Banham - dogsos
> I homecheck for them and they have some Rotties, GS and an american bulldog x great dane in at the moment I think, but they may be worth a call, it would probably be me doing your homecheck too
> Or there is second chance animal rescue in Chaddesden. Second Chance Animal Rescue Centre Chellaston
> 
> Hope these help.


Great post thanks, found it useful myself. I wont adobt now, thanks to me going on a holiday soon, but when i come back, i will deffiantly think about adobting a dog before buying a pup. And im from derbyshire too


----------



## Captain.Charisma

SRawson1312 said:


> Hi guys!!
> 
> Thanks to all of you for your replies!
> 
> I have tried the majority of the re-homing centres in and around Derby but most are inundated with cats are dont have large dogs! :nonod:
> 
> I have had many replied to my post on Preloved so fingers crossed - am going to visit a few dogs this week to see which one takes to me.
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Davii - I emailed you my number! :smile5:


What breed of dog are you thinking about, any favourites ?


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x

You could always try breed rescues  I think some of them have quite a long waiting list but it's worth a try. xx


----------



## reddyrufus

Captain.Charisma said:


> Great post thanks, found it useful myself. I wont adobt now, thanks to me going on a holiday soon, but when i come back, i will deffiantly think about adobting a dog before buying a pup. And im from derbyshire too


I started homechecking for Doris Banham, when I realised the amount of dogs that were being put in the pound on their 7 days waiting for PTS, both these charities help to rehome the dogs that are on death row. I already have three dogs of my own, so rehoming one wasn't really an option and I thought fostering may upset my three (plus my house isonly snall) so it's my way of helping. I must admit it has changed my opinion of ever going out and buying a puppy when there are this many older dogs and puppys dog in need.

I'm really pleased it was usefull for you.


----------



## keekeeme

Hi i have a female gsd i need to rehome she has a lovely temprement


----------



## celicababe1986

keekeeme said:


> Hi i have a female gsd i need to rehome she has a lovely temprement


aww thats a shame your having to rehome her. what is she like?


----------



## keekeeme

she is great she is one and a half black and white she loves kids she doesnt realy like other dogs but she hasnt been around many so loving but due to reccsion my husband now works nights i have a baby so can not walk her my self would just like her to be happy in a good home


----------



## faynjoe

hi there we have a beautiful big dog he is an alaskan malamute he is white in colour and his name is bear as he looks like a polar bear i have had him about a year he is roughly 5 years old he has a beautiful nature and regretfully i have to give him up as i have just found out i have to have an operation on my back which i need 3 new discs and i cannot walk him any more he dosnt pull on the lead and is realy loving he just wants lots of love and cuddles if you see him you will fall in love with him as every one does if you are interested you can message me back or you can call us on 07769254589 many thanks faynjoe


----------



## nfp20

shame you don't want a Weimaraner rescue have alot in at the moment including a couple that need an experienced home with no other dogs and require walking with a muzzle but that are fabulous with people.

I would definitely try the breed rescues for the breeds your interested in there are some lovely dogs out there and sadly never enough homes.


----------



## FriendsOfTheAnimalsRCT

Oh great  Thank you for choosing to adopt!

We have lots of big dogs looking for homes...

In Derby we have Tansy who is a 6 month old Labrador X who is great with dogs and kids. A fab girly









If you are able to travel we have many more that may interest you...

Chico - 2 year old, 3 legged Akita. Copes with disability well. Is lovely boy and good with other medium/large dogs. Currently stuck in Kennels in South Wales (he needs a fosterer if anyone reading is interested)









Daisy-May - 9 week old Mastiff X Rotti








Buffy - 9 week old Mastiff X Rotti








Both on foster in Newport. Both good with kids, cats and dogs. Both going to be big!!
We have a their siblings too but they are not yet ready for adoption

Tyson - 18 month old Doberman X Labrador. In Plymouth. Good with kids, cats and dogs. Big bouncy boy but very loving and friendly









Mindy - 9 month Staffi X Mastiff. Sadly been waiting for a home since April. Really lovely girl who is described as a joy to have around








(on left)

More dogs and more details on all above can be found here;
Home - www.friendsoftheanimalsrct.org.uk

xxxx


----------



## Guest

Try weimaraner rescue (Margaritta booker) you will find her details and some of the dogs available on WCGB website.

Weimys make wonderful companions aas they much prefer the company of humans to that of dogs!


----------



## tiddlypup

fluffosaur said:


> If you are unable to pay hundreds for the animal then I'd really consider whether or not you want a dog. They cost on average between £50-£100 a month to feed and a vet bill can average around £250. Are those costs you would be able to meet?


crickey what you feeding,doesnt cost me anywhere near that for all my lot,all are well fed,the one i rescued is putting weight on lovely,3 are big breeds


----------



## nfp20

my average vet bill is usually just over the excess of £75 which is most annoying as it means its rarely worth claiming 

Food I think it depends what you feed but it can be expensive and all these things should be taken into consideration.


----------



## Tapir

hello, i am too from derby

please dont get a dog from second chance rescue...i will not go into it on a public forum

I can reccomend Babbington Rescue, MADSODS


----------



## Nonnie

The op hasnt logged in since January.

Thread closed.


----------

